# Ridgid MS-UV Miter Stand



## secutanudu

Did you get the 2 or 3 HP motor?


----------



## bbasiaga

I feel you on the instructions. I have the version of this stand for the table saw. Easier to look at the picture on the box than try and follow the directions.

I'll also second you on the superb utility of these things. It is literally just what I needed.

-Brian


----------



## JerrySats

Andy 10HP


----------



## cutworm

I love mine. Had it about a year. 10-4 on the instructions.


----------



## Cajunrotor

I have the older version of the MSUV and couldn't be happier. I actually have two of them. My DeWalt 735 planer is mounted on one of them which makes storing, positioning, and setting up to use in my limited shop (garage) space a breeze. On the second MSUV, I actually have a miter saw mounted! Go figure…......picked both up on Craig's list for considerably less than retail, but they don't show up too often.


----------



## spcbike

One of my favorite woodworking purchases!


----------



## Enlisted_Woodworker

I just bought my a few weeks ago and I feel that this is by far the best investment I've made for my shop…errr….patio. I have little space so I need everything to fit against one wall and thus I need ease of setup….and this thing truly delivers! I paid $199 at HD but I'm currently stationed in Hawaii where everything is expensive but the 10% military discount makes up for it! Ditto on the instructions too….their writers need to take a few lessons.


----------

